# Tinc Eggs(NEW BATCH OF EGGS)



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Give it to me straight guys. I've labelled the eggs as I think they may be, but I need some expert advice. Is it bad that the clear part is brownish? The ones I have circled as bad are greyish in real life.










Suspect good eggs









Suspect good eggs again


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They are all bad, sorry. They are almost perfect circles when they are good. they look like a brown bb and shiny. any cloudiness or deformation is a sign of them breaking down.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Aaron is right on, they are all bad. Notice that they all seem to look deflated or flattened. Be patient and you'll get some good ones sometime down the road.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Those pics remind me a lot of what I was seeing for the first few clutches from my Cobalts. Earlier clutches tended to look like that almost instantly. It took them a little while but then they started producing more eggs than I know what to do with. Give your pair some time, they'll get it right and keep feeding the flies!  Good luck

Tony


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

See, the problem I face now is that I bought these two as a PROVEN pair. A member on the board warned me not to buy them because of certain information about the pair he had that I am unable to prove either way. Is this a sign of things to come or can they still produce viable clutches? I'll keep the frogs either way cause Ole' Artimus Clyde and Big Momma have sweet personalities but I'm wondering if there is an infertility problem? Any suggestions? Anyone ever seen a proven pair go on a crappy streak?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

some frogs lay bad eggs for many months untill they get it right. and my tincs every now and then will throw a bad clutch. dont worry i think they will get it right eventually. you have them laying and thats 1/2 the battle. i have never heard of any pair of frogs that have layed only bad eggs throughout their life? maybe someone knows different. hang in there


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Animals can become sterile due to heat stress. Some may have nutritional issues that may take a long time to work out(deficiencies, esp for females or obesity reducing viable sperm are at least 2 instances).


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> Animals can become sterile due to heat stress. Some may have nutritional issues that may take a long time to work out(deficiencies, esp for females or obesity reducing viable sperm are at least 2 instances).


For what it's worth, I had a pair of young azureus survive temps approaching 100 degrees for 1-2 days in July when I was gone for the weekend and a power failure took out the air conditioning. Their very first offspring popped front legs and should be out of the water within a week with several more to follow shortly. 

While the extreme temps did take a severe toll on the pair, they returned to "normal" behavior within a couple months and began laying fertile eggs less than 4 months after the event. I was concerned about long-term reproductive damage, but my fears have since been put to rest.

Most of my breeding pairs have gone through phases of good/bad eggs. Sometimes small changed in diet helped, sometimes small changes in how the eggs were kept helped. It can take a while to figure out what works for each pair.

Good luck!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Alright!!! They're at it again, and less than a week later!!! So give it to me straight guys. These ones look more BB shaped, don't let the pics fool you, there are a couple with gray spots on the top- I know they are bad. But tell me this batch is an improvement


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, congrats, it looks like at least most of them are good.


Curt.


----------

